# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  I had a dream about Michael Myers

## gurlypunkyprep

I dont have dreams often, well ones that I remember. I had a dream I went to this place with some friends. Expect I didnt know them, but I knew them in my dream. There were cots set out for everyone to sleep on. The room was big. It was about the size of a high school lunch room. The wall were your head would of been facing looked like jail cells. It was two floors. I remember telling my friend, Dont want to be here. Michael Myers comes out when everyone is asleep. 

That I was there with my ex before. (I think I might have had the dream, but that would have been back in 04 or 05.) Anyway this guy who worked there took me out the back door. It was all grass with two gorilla/ grizzly bear type of animals running around. This was at night. 
Anyway I am at this house. Its weird there are people, they look real but they are dummies. One is right by the front door bent over. Her arms are dangling, her fingers almost touching the ground. I walk inside and its messy. Things are all over the place. I come to this door and I was about to open it. I stop my self, I hear a noise. It sounded like someone was using a hose. It sounded like it was the basement. I go put stairs had the next thing I know is I am in this bedroom. I am hiding behind this bed. Near a window. 

I hear this lady she is a older lady about 65-70. She is standing in the door way to enter the room. She said something but I dont remember what she said. Then Michael Myers is next to her. I make a noise. I didnt mean too. I was holding a cat. A black cat. The cat was sweet. I make the cat jump on the bed. The old lady said it was just the kiddy. Michael Myers walks over and looks. I am still hiding by the bed, I could hid my self well because of the mess. Next thing I know, is I am out side in the parking lot. I get in this van. its a messy van. 

I guess I am trying to get in a car to hid my Michael Myers. I hid under the van seat and call 911. I think Michael Myers find me as soon as I hit the call button for 911. Then I wake up. I dont think I was all that scared in my dream how ever.

----------


## MisterHyde

That does sound like a pretty freaky dream.  I find one of the best things to do is when you're in a really f'ed up situation is to ask the person whether you're dreaming.  Last night I dreamt I was being robbed by a guy who was dragging me along by my rucksack.  I asked him if I was dreaming and he muttered "of course you are".  Once I was fully aware, I set one of my co-workers on him who can be a b*tch, and then turned her into a Smiler from Dr Who.  So funny to see someone so tough running screaming from a 5 foot 3 girl with a Smiler head...

----------

